# Bob Harwell Custom Calls



## SGaither (Apr 12, 2011)

I just wanted to share will all of you what a wonderful box call Mr. Harwell makes.  I am the proud new owner of a Black Walnut and Mahogany box.  Not only is it great looking but even I can make it sound like a hen ready for lovin.  If you are considering a custom box call, do yourself a favor and contact Mr. Harwell, he is a true craftsman.  Not only will you meet a very nice, patient and genuine fella you'll have a new friend to talk turkey with.

Thanks again Mr. Harwell!

Pictures do not do it justice but at least you'll get an idea of the jewel that I've got.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 12, 2011)

He makes the best call for the dollar IMO.  GREAT sounding calls and a super good guy as well.

You can always tell the really good call makers....the ego isn't inflated (as in common)....it doesn't need to be.

Of course there are obVioUs exceptions!


----------



## Nitro (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice caller!!! Mr. Bob is a fine man.


----------



## trkyburns (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice!  He is at the top of my list... I plan to have one of his calls before next season.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Apr 12, 2011)

He makes a great box! I have one of his cedar boxes that I usually always carry. Great box for the money!


----------



## moyehow (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice looking call.  thanks for sharing.


----------



## rutandstrut (Apr 12, 2011)

Bob makes one of the best Checkered Box Calls out there...one of his poplar/ walnut boxes helped me to harvest my first Georgia Gobbler!


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 12, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> He makes a great box! I have one of his cedar boxes that I usually always carry. Great box for the money!



Great box for much more money than he charges!  He just happens to sell them at a reasonable price.  They are worthy of a much higher price.


----------



## GADAWGS (Apr 12, 2011)

Proud to say one of his boxes is in my aresenal as well.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 12, 2011)

I too have  "a few" in my meager collection.......

They have been blooded on more than one instance. Bob makes a great paddle call too...


----------



## gblrklr (Apr 12, 2011)

Huntinfool said:


> Great box for much more money than he charges!  He just happens to sell them at a reasonable price.  They are worthy of a much higher price.


No doubt about it!


----------



## Carp (Apr 12, 2011)

Top Notch!


----------



## Gaswamp (Apr 12, 2011)

yeah but we do need to teach bAb how to use a camera


----------



## deuce1 (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice call!


----------



## PAUL J (Apr 13, 2011)

Would you have any contact info on mr Harwell?


----------



## SGaither (Apr 13, 2011)

Mr. Harwell is a member here and the best way to tell you is to send him a pm with your interest and a phone number and he will call you.


----------



## PAUL J (Apr 13, 2011)

What name is he registered under ? I did not see him on the member list


----------



## rem 300 (Apr 13, 2011)

PAUL J said:


> What name is he registered under ? I did not see him on the member list



BOB HARWELL

I also have a mahogany/walnut box its a fine made and sounding call for sure, I am on his list this year for a long box also.. You wont regret getting one of his calls


----------



## PAUL J (Apr 13, 2011)

Talked to mr harwell tonite, put my order in , you were right , he is  a true gentleman!


----------



## ryanwhit (Apr 13, 2011)

Believe I currently have 2 more on order from him.


----------

